# Cinco de Mayo in Dubai?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just curious if there are celebrations here. 

Jynxy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not that I have ever heard of. It's a purely US/Mexican thing and largely unheard of everywhere else.

DizzyIzzy may know of something.

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Poor Meixco  Not being represented in UAE 






JUST KIDDING - I am sure they celebrate it up on their own terms even if no one else does it here. I love me some Mexicans! (being from Texas and all - but legal ones!!!)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

But DizzyIzzy is our Mexican Ambassador!!

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not everyone is up or online not working... or woke up 3 hours after having went to sleep by the phone ringing and now just up LOL

She will be before too long. Will wait patiently.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Not that I have ever heard of. It's a purely US/Mexican thing and largely unheard of everywhere else.
> 
> DizzyIzzy may know of something.


i think it is mostly an american thing to be honest, i dont think that day has much significance in Mexico and it is pretty much unheard of outside North America but I might be wrong!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynx the American Business Council in Dubai celebrates pretty much all of the American Holidays. I'm sure they probably have something arranged too. Maybe you should see if you can become a member.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually Mexicans in Mexico do not celebrate 5 de Mayo at all 

Is a thing that is celebrated by Mexicans in the USA only.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Actually Mexicans in Mexico do not celebrate 5 de Mayo at all
> 
> Is a thing that is celebrated by Mexicans in the USA only.


to the rescue!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Having said that, you could try one of the tex mex restaurants, they are more likely to organise something....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well... looks like a stay at home, get plastered and call up all my mexican friends from home type of earlyish morning  as then its the right time at home! HEHEHEHE 

I am sure my brothers fiance will be doing enough celebrating for all of mexico!!


----------

